# R2O HUGE NEW 300pcs!! CORAL SHIPMENT!!!



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

*R2O Aquariums HUGE NEW 300pcs!! CORAL SHIPMENT!!!*

hello
Summers over its coral time. 300 pcs of coral landing Friday for sale *SATURDAY 11A.M - 6P.M*. 300 pcs of coral no exaggeration huge shipment all premium quality stuff. im sure ill have a sale that i will announce at the door
stay tuned for pics of whats expeted!!!!

SPS

70 Pcs total all wild, all wild colors. mostly acropora some montipora as well

ZOAS/softies
90 pcs zoas / palythoa...tons of deep water palys
metallic orange with toxic green center clove polyps 
ricordea yuma - reds, oranges, toxic green purple center

LPS

acans
micromussa - blue pink centers
chaice corals - over 30 pcs all really ncie colors, lots of gold and orange
torchs in ultra gold, A grade gold, toxic green with different colored tips
hammers- yellow, gold, toxic green with purple tips
frogspawn octospawn - all mettalic colored
ultra favia brains
ultra grade plate fungia, mettalic gold and orange fungia
rainbow trachy brains
rainbow and ultra grade wesophyllia brains
golden yellow lobophyllia
tangerine orange lobophyllia
toxic green bubble corals, blue bubbles, pink bubbles, multicolored bubble corals
rainbow and toxic green scolymia
pectina - very cool hard to find lps.

Saturday should be allot of fun hpe to see everyone there


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

Wild acropora..intense


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

if they all come in as nice as those teaser pics that Ryan showed me, I foresee that I'll be VERY broke by the end of Saturday


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

Crazy stuff here


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

Just crazy shipment


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Colourful and Healthy.......*

SPS Arrived Healthy - Colourful. LPS lovers are in for a treat. A very bright and healthy shipment.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

See you all this morning


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

wow. nice SPS dude. amazing.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*shipment*

stellar shipment ryan .... I am gonna start calling u the mel lastman of reefing 
NOBODDDDY BEATS RYAN ......NO BODYYYYYYY


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

Great shipment, I grabbed a chalice the size of a tennis ball, and 3 or 4 random other chalice frags. Some of the hammers and torches looked real nice! The fungia, plate looking things were GLORIOUS!

well worth the trip


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Still loads of Ssssweettt hammers and torches left, I got the second to last rainbow torch... Amazing deal and lots of deals still to be had if you missed out today don't worry!


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
Very nice acros, Ryan .
-


r2oaquariums said:


> Wild acropora..intense


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

It amazing Ryan always bring in nice quality coral at a great reasonable prices.Have not seen other store bring in the same type of coral lately.Cant wait for a sooner coral shipment.Seeing some many folks there you dont have much time to decide what to get so you have to choose fast.It so exciting .I always get the pieces that I wanted.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Am happy to read all the positive words about R2O. Ryan is a amazing guy to deal.


----------



## jeprox (Feb 21, 2011)

*show and tell*

sorry to sound like childish and I don't intend to hack the thread, but could someone post some pics of what they bought? What was posted here by Ryan are definitely eye candies. Need a little bit more of a push.

I was suppose to get up early to go but something came up that I could not go.

thanks.

j


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Glad that there were a few pieces left . Thanks Ryan!
Edit: Proper pics.


----------



## jeprox (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice pick up. Beautiful.

J


----------

